# Proposition de CDI



## Dom (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour a toutes
Ass mat depuis 27 ans je suis dans une crèche familiale depuis 2ans et on me propose un CDI.
je voudrais savoir si je peux refuser ce CDI et si dans ce cas je toucherai pôle emploi (il me reste plus de 370 jours de droit).

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (12 Juillet 2022)

Désolé je ne sais absolument pas comment fonctionne une crèche familiale
Mais a ce que j'avais entendu parler
Vous ne pouvez pas choisir vos contrats
Donc refuser?
Vous devez avoir un contrat de travail avec la crèche familiale 
Sa né pas mentionné ?


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

Pareil, j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre. le CDI c'est où?
Dans la crèche familiale dans laquelle vous travaillez déjà ?


----------



## YAYOU (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir Dom, si vous êtes depuis 2 ans dans cette créche familiale et qu'on vous propose un CDI, j'en déduit que vous êtes en CDD.  Si c'est le cas, et que vous ne souhaitez pas être embauchéé en CDI, vous avez le droit de refuser leur offre et ils vous devront les 10% de précarité avec les congés payés.  Vous vous réinscrirez à Pôle Emploi qui étudiera votre dossier en prenant en compte les dernières périodes travaillées.  Je suis également dans une créche familiale et en acceptant le CDI, je perdais les 10% de précarité de mon CDD d'avant l'embauche. Pour être sûre, appeler Pôle Emploi et vous saurez à quoi vous en tenir. Tenez-nous au courant, c'est toujours bon de savoir. Bonne continuation


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

YAYOU a dit: 


> Bovous avez le droit de refuser leur offre et ils vous devront les 10% de précarité avec les congés payés.  Vous vous réinscrirez à Pôle Emploi qui étudiera votre dossier en prenant en compte les dernières périodes travaillées.


il me semble qu'en refusant le passage du cdd au cdi vous perdez la prime de précarité


----------



## Dom (15 Juillet 2022)

Merci d avoir pris soin de me répondre .je vais aller à pôle emploi.
Bonne journée


----------

